# Just got him :) , how pure is he?



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just got him  , how pure is he?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He looks to be purebred to me. Why do you ask?


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing i just got him and i love him so much and he is so smart  , but i got him expensive so i want to know is the guy i bought from is an honest guy or not because i want to buy a female puppy so i want to know buy from the same guy or not?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think you need to learn a great deal and let one get out of puppy stage before buying a second. Two pups are very difficult to raise at the same same and almost impossible for a beginner to train both same time. If your plans are breeding and you didn't even know if that one is pure or not then this puppy should not be bred IMO.


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

no! iam not breeding ,also the female puppy is not for me  ,, she will be my brother's


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

The only way to know for certain if a dog is purebred is if you have a pedigree from a reputable breeder. We can guess that he looks pure bred but that doesn't necessarily mean he is. It also tells us nothing about his personality so even if he looks pure bred, it doesn't mean he's going to act like a good example of the breed. That's why you should research the breeder and trust them before bringing a puppy home. JMO

He's a very cute puppy though.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure I'm understanding you.
You said you paid a lot of money. So I assume you got him from a breeder. SO you should be getting pedigree papers, and you should know what you bought.

He looks like a long haired or plush coat german shepherd to me.

Where did you get him?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What you pay means nothing. The folks who just throw whatever together often charge as much, if not more, than reputable breeders who do health clearances, train and title their dogs etc.


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Anthony8858 said:


> He looks like a long haired or plush coat german shepherd to me.


Looks like a purebred long coat to me.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thx for who said that they like pedro , the problem here in my countrey the puppy with pedigree is so so expensive as you dont imagine more than 3000 $ , i bought him from a breeder for GSD and he showed me the pedigree of his father , the original breeder of pedro father from Serbia , thats my story , and the end i love him so much and he is so smart 
but he is not eating well  , i dont know what to do


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How old is the puppy, he looks young? What are you feeding him? Have you taken him to a vet yet? Have they checked for worms? 

He does look like a pure bred. A dog is either pure bred or not pure bred, kind of like you are either pregnant or not pregnant you cannot be 75% pregnant or purebred. Though I suppose no dog is 100% anything considering breeds have been created. But a purebred should not have any dogs of other breeding in his background up to the time that the breed was closed to outside dogs/standard fixed, etc. 

So a dog whose sire is all GSD, and whose dam is 15/16 GSD, 1/16 anything else is not a purebred. And the only way you can be relatively confident of this, is to have a copy of the papers, and papers that are SV, AKC, Canadian Kennel Club, or maybe some others dependent on where the puppy originated. But to confuse matters farther, some places (in the US and probably other countries as well) have papers that are not worth the parchment.

The pup is cute whatever, and papers do not make the dog. Love the dog. He does not care one way or the other. It is only we humans that are hung up on purebred status.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's a good lookin' little pup. I say purebred.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Pure as the driven snow at this age. Wait till he gets a little older.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 15, 2011)

Pedro is a lovely looking pup & looks ok to me, he will go through a lot of changes in the next few months !! enjoy him


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thx all , the vet will check him today , and yeah i guess he has worms  , i tried feeding him dry food and cooked food (rice and chicken or meat) , sometimes he eats and sometimes he doesnt


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Another shots for pedro


----------



## Mr Shepherd (Mar 29, 2012)

Gorgeous little fella. You are going to have some fun there!


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks , he is adorable


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mego_100 said:


> Thx for who said that they like pedro , the problem here in my countrey the puppy with pedigree is so so expensive as you dont imagine more than 3000 $ , i bought him from a breeder for GSD and he showed me the pedigree of his father , the original breeder of pedro father from Serbia , thats my story , and the end i love him so much and he is so smart
> but he is not eating well  , i dont know what to do


Welcome to the forum mego_100 and I agree looks like you'll have a purebred longcoated GSD. 










Could you do us a favor and go up to the narrow black strip on the top of the page, click on the 'User CP' and put your GENERAL location in? That way is will show up to the left of every post (like my Poconos stuff under my avatar) and we'll know you aren't in the USA. THANKS!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

He looks purely adorable!!!!:wub:


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thxx , info updated 
i love him everyday more than the day before , he is so smart
except he still not eats well


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

One ear is up :wub:


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok Pedro is ADORABLE. I do love the floofy pups


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow he is gorgeous and going to be a handsome adult !! Are you treating him for those worms?


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

I will start treating within days , because the vet told me the worms meds. is heavy for the puppy so iam waiting 2 -3 days to make him a little stronger and eats more and know his new home then i'll give him the meds.


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

New shots of Pedro


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a cute little fuzzy thing! Looks quite brave and inquisitive too.


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

He is ,, thank you


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Welcome to the forum mego_100 and I agree looks like you'll have a purebred longcoated GSD.


or










Pedro is a cutie!
congrats!


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

thx hattifattener , your dog is so cuteee , hope pedro will be like him when he is adult


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pedro is soooo adorable. Congrats.


----------



## Darc (Apr 10, 2012)

I love long coat GSDs, had one and they're amazingly beautiful!

Be prepared to be stopped every 5 minutes on the streets while walking him, because people will ALWAYS want to pet him . And for lots of pictures of him be spread all over the world, my late long coated Vandog the I had his picture taken so many times by tourists!

And little Vandog II is following in his footsteps, as little as 12 weeks old and already a couple of Chinese tourists asked to take a picture of him


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thxxx , i love him so much , he is adorable and so smart,i want to start training him,i started a little bit , just to sit


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable! He looks purebred to me too.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

mego_100 said:


> thx hattifattener , your dog is so cuteee , hope pedro will be like him when he is adult



no no,he isn't mine.
that's just good example of LC dog,which i found in pedigreedatabase.

i own LC,but it is just 10 months old girl. 

she looks kinda like this
and as puppy she was very similar to Pedro.


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> no no,he isn't mine.
> that's just good example of LC dog,which i found in pedigreedatabase.
> 
> i own LC,but it is just 10 months old girl.
> ...


Yeah Odita , i checked your photos  , she is soooooooo adorable 
dont you have a puppy photos for her ?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Mego,
May I ask where you got your puppy from? I'm from Egypt too. Welcome to the forum


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

nitemares said:


> Hi Mego,
> May I ask where you got your puppy from? I'm from Egypt too. Welcome to the forum


Hiii  , welcome , i got him from a GSD breeder in delta, i heared he is the best GSD in egypt with reasonable prices , 
Do you have german shephered?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

of course I do  why else am i here LOL 
Pedro is adorable btw :wub: 

is your breeder by any chance near Alexandria? He is one of the best GSD breeders in Egypt if not the best in my opinion.


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you nitemare , no he is near a city called mansoura 
yes he is breeding nice GSD ,


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

a day at the beach with pedro and hummer (bros saint bernard)


----------



## mego_100 (Mar 27, 2012)

new shots for pedro
both ears up :wub:


----------

